# Bad Day



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

We have to take our old Irish setter thursday to have her put down. We found out 2 weeks ago that she has bone cancer.And she has really gone down hill fast in just 2 weeks. She is 10 years old. It won't be same around the house with out her. I already miss her.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I very sorry for your lose.

A buddy of mine had to do this last year and said making the last dinner was very hard but he was glad he did it.

Again very sorry to hear this.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. This was sent to me a long time ago and I saved it .

A DOG'S PLEA

Treat me kindly, my beloved friend, for no heart in all the world is more grateful
for kindness than the loving heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick, for though I should lick your hand between
blows, your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you
would have me learn.

Speak to me often, for your voice is the world's sweetest music, as you must
know by the fierce wagging of may tail when your footstep falls upon my waiting ear.

Please take me inside when it is cold and wet, for I am a domesticated animal,
no longer accustomed to bitter elements. I ask no greater glory than the privilege
of sitting at your feet beside the hearth.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water, for I cannot tell you when
I suffer thirst.

Feed me clean food that I may stay well, to romp and play and do your bidding,
to walk by your side, and stand ready, willing and able to protect you
with my life, should your life be in danger.

And, my friend, when I am very old, and I no longer enjoy good health,
hearing and sight, do not make heroic efforts to keep me going. I am
not having any fun. Please see that my trusting life is taken gently.
I shall leave this earth knowing with the last breath I draw that my
fate was always safest in your hand.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Our condolences


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks All. She did not make it thru the night she came in to the bed room and laid down next to my side of the bed and went to sleep and did not wake up. I miss her


----------

